# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  ESP8266 Απορίες σχετικά με δίκτυα/server

## Fire Doger

Καλησπέρα,

Θέλω να κάνω μια συσκευή (ένα ESP θα είναι κυρίως) το οποίο θα κουμπώνει σε TTL RS485 και θα μετατρέπει την συσκευή σε ΙΟΤ με σκοπό την παρακολούθηση/καταγραφή δεδομένων και την αποστολή ρυθμίσεων και απ' τον χρήστη και απ' τον κατασκευαστή.

Ο βασικός στόχος είναι να έχει όσον το δυνατόν πιο εύκολο setup, να μην χρειάζεται να πειράξει κάτι στο modem ο χρήστης.
Οπότε αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει server απ' την πλευρά της εταιρίας.
Μιλάμε για γύρο στα 5000 νέα κομμάτια τον χρόνο στο δίκτυο.

Παρακάτω είναι τι σκέφτηκα με τα απλά που ξέρω.

1) Να γίνονται όλα στον server της εταιρίας, δηλαδή η κάθε συσκευή να στέλνει εκεί τις τιμές καταγραφής και να κάνει polling αν ο χρήστης ανέβασε κάποια ρύθμιση. Τα δεδομένα να είναι άντε 10 byte, μια θερμοκρασία και καμία κατάσταση on-off ή κανένα σφάλμα, και ενημέρωση ανά λεπτό.
Μου φαίνονται πολλά τα 5-10-15 χιλιάδες request το λεπτό (ίσως δεν είναι τίποτα) και το polling δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι...

2) Το ESP να hostάρει server και κάθε 10-20 λεπτά πχ να ανεβάζει την IP του δικτύου του έτσι ώστε ο server να χρησιμοποιείται ως παροχέας πληροφοριών για το πως θα συνδεθείς σε κάθε συσκευή.

Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος?

Το να γίνονται όλα στον server μου ακούγεται καλύτερο γιατί όσο πιο απλό είναι το hardware τόσο πιο αξιόπιστο το βρίσκω...

Γνώμες? Φυσικά όλα αυτά θα τα κάνει κάποιος σχετικός αλλά θέλω ένα proof of concept για αρχή και λίγο που έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι της προκοπής.
Επίσης κάτι άλλο από ESP δύσκολα, το hardware πρέπει να κοστίζει κάτω από 2€

Ευχαριστώ :Smile:

----------


## kioan

Πιστεύω η ορθότερη λύση είναι τα διασκορπισμένα αισθητήρια να συνδέονται σε ένα κεντρικό server και να στέλνουν μετρήσεις.

Θέλεις η λειτουργία των απομακρυσμένων σταθμών να είναι όσο πιο απλή γίνεται. Στο ένα και μοναδικό κεντρικό σημείο που θα συνδέονται, μπορεις εύκολα να αναβαθμίσεις αν υπάρχει ανάγκη ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις τεχνικές load balancing κλπ

Το με ποιον τρόπο θα γίνεται η μετάδοση των δεδομένων, είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να το σκεφτείς ανάλογα με το τι θέλεις να κάνεις. Θα μπορούσε να είναι απλώς κάποιο http request σε ένα web service.

----------

Fire Doger (12-01-18)

----------


## Fire Doger

Μάλιστα...
Και αν υπάρχουν νέες ρυθμίσεις πως θα το καταλαβαίνει το esp? Πχ απ' το response του request?

----------


## kioan

Εάν δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην εφαρμογή, θα μπορούσε περιοδικά το ESP μέσω κάποιου άλλου request να ρωτάει αν υπάρχουν νέες ρυθμίσεις.

Θα μπορούσε επίσης τόσο το θέμα των ρυθμίσεων όσο και η αποστολή των μετρήσεων να γίνει με χρήση MQTT protocol. Ένας MQTT server (υπάρχει δωρεάν η εφαρμογή για να τη στήσεις εσύ ή μπορεί να αγοραστεί hosted αλλού) και πολλά ESP με MQTT client.
To κάθε ESP κάνει subscribe στα topics με τις ρυθμίσεις που το αφορούν (τα οποία μπορεί να είναι και κοινά για όλα). Τυχόν αλλαγές ρυθμίσεων τις στέλνεις εσύ ως διαχειριστής στα αντίστοιχα topics του server και τις διαβάζουν τα ESP.
Επίσης το κάθε ESP κάνει publish σε συγκεκριμένα topics των μετρήσεων του και μπορεί κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή να έχει κάνει subscribe στα topics αυτά για να τις διαβάζει για περαιτέρω επεξεργασία κλπ.


Όποια λύση και να επιλέξεις, δώσε προσοχή στο θέμα της ασφάλειας! Δεν θέλεις άσχετοι να πειράζουν τις ρυθμίσεις των συσκευών σου και ενδεχομένως να πρέπει να είναι και encrypted τα δεδομένα που μεταδίδεις.

----------

Fire Doger (12-01-18)

----------


## Fire Doger

Ναι φυσικά η ασφάλεια είναι ένα θέμα αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα απ' αυτά, username-password σκεφτόμουν να βάλω με username τον σειριακό της συσκευής και 2 καταχωρημένα password 1 για user και 1 για admin. Δεν υπάρχουν εταιρίες που να στήσουν τον τελικό server Ελλάδα?

----------


## nkarama

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> 
> Μιλάμε για γύρο στα 5000 νέα κομμάτια τον χρόνο στο δίκτυο.



Αυτά τα 5000 ESP's σε τι ασύρματο θα συνδεθούν? Γιατι αν είναι όλα στην ίδια περιοχή, όπως καταλαβαίνεις.....

----------


## picdev

κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει σωστά.
Γιατι το esp να μην στέλνει απλά στον server με json ή κάτι άλλο πληροφορίες .
Επίσης πως θα συνδέεται στο wifi ? υπάρχουν λύσεις που το συνδέεις με το smartphone  οπως γίνεται με τις sonoff

----------


## Fire Doger

Τα esp θα είναι διάσπαρτα Ευρώπη/Ασία, αν κάποιος έχει 20/30 συσκευές στον ίδιο χώρο/modem αγοράζει βιομηχανικού επιπέδου datalogger, αυτό πιο πολύ είναι για μαρκετινγκ για αυτό και το budget είναι πολύ χαμηλό, αν βγει έχει καλώς, αλλιώς δεν έγινε και τίποτα...

Στο wifi θα συνδέετε ακριβώς έτσι όπως τα sonoff, ιστοσελίδα θα είναι, μόνο μέσα από app θα είναι, ότι είναι ποιο εύκολο (για αρχή). Στο τέλος θα είναι με app.

Μετά απ' αυτά που μου είπε ο Kioan βρήκα διάφορα, κυρίως μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον η λύση που προσφέρει η google
Και η amazon πρέπει να έχει κάτι αντίστοιχο αλλά δεν το κοίταξα...

Τώρα περιμένω να μου έρθει το ESP να δω τι κατανάλωση έχει γιατί είμαι οριακά στην έξοδο που δίνει ο ελεγκτής, τράβηξα 170mA απ' τα 5V και έκανε βύθιση στα 3.5V, ξεόπλισαν τα ρελέ και έβγαλε σφάλμα ο μΕ.
Δεν το κόβω να μπορεί να το αντέξει εκτός και αν οι ενεργοβόρες λειτουργίες είναι μικρές σε διάρκεια και σωθεί με κανένα έξτρα πυκνωτή...
Συνθήκες για μπαταρίες κλπ δεν σηκώνει, βάζουν έξτρα καπάκι γιατί πλένουν τα ηλεκτρονικά με το λάστιχο.... :Lol:

----------


## logic

Καλησπέρα,






> Ο βασικός στόχος είναι να έχει όσον το δυνατόν πιο εύκολο setup, να μην χρειάζεται να πειράξει κάτι στο modem ο χρήστης.





Αυτό γίνεται με ένα web interface απ όπου στο αρχικό setup θα βάζει ο χρήστης τις πληροφορίες με τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης του modem του.





> Να γίνονται όλα στον server της εταιρίας, δηλαδή η κάθε συσκευή να στέλνει εκεί τις τιμές καταγραφής





Εφικτό και αυτό. Μετά όμως τι θα γίνονται τα data; Χρειάζεται να παρουσιάζονται σε ένα λογαριασμό χρήστη με γραφήματα αναλύσεις κτλ; Ανάγκη καταγραφής υπάρχει; Και να ναι σε τι βάθος χρόνου;





> και να κάνει polling αν ο χρήστης ανέβασε κάποια ρύθμιση





Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα, σαν τι είδους ρύθμιση θα ανεβάζει ο χρήστης. Ανέφερε αν θες ενα απλό παράδειγμα.





> Μου φαίνονται πολλά τα 5-10-15 χιλιάδες request το λεπτό





Λίγα είναι  :Smile: 





> Το ESP να hostάρει server και κάθε 10-20 λεπτά πχ να ανεβάζει την IP του δικτύου του έτσι ώστε ο server να χρησιμοποιείται ως παροχέας πληροφοριών για το πως θα συνδεθείς σε κάθε συσκευή.





Αυτό γίνεται και χωρίς να ανεβάζει το esp κάθε λίγο την ip του.





> Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος?





Ναι, από την μεριά του server απευθείας.





> Γνώμες? Φυσικά όλα αυτά θα τα κάνει κάποιος σχετικός αλλά θέλω ένα proof of concept για αρχή και λίγο που έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι της προκοπής.





Αν το project είναι opensource μη εμπορικό μπορώ να συνεισφέρω και να φτιάξουμε ένα λειτουργικό πρωτότυπο που κατά 90% θα καλύπτει τα requirements που έθεσες, αν είναι για εμπορική χρήση θα με ενδιέφεραν περαιτέρω πληροφορίες. 





> Επίσης κάτι άλλο από ESP δύσκολα, το hardware πρέπει να κοστίζει κάτω από 2€





Το esp είναι η πιο ενδεδειγμένη και αξιόπιστη λύση για project που έχουν την ανάγκη ασύρματης δικτύωσης.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Καλησπέρα,
> Αυτό γίνεται με ένα web interface απ όπου στο αρχικό setup θα βάζει ο χρήστης τις πληροφορίες με τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης του modem του.



Καλησπέρα,
Μάλλον από app θα γίνεται αυτό για να μην μπερδεύω τον χρήστη με άνοιξε browser, όχι άνοιξε app κλπ κλπ
Με αυτό που είπα ήθελα να πω είναι να μην χρειάζεται να σκαλίσει modem με port forward, στατικές IP κλπ κλπ





> Εφικτό και αυτό. Μετά όμως τι θα γίνονται τα data; Χρειάζεται να παρουσιάζονται σε ένα λογαριασμό χρήστη με γραφήματα αναλύσεις κτλ; Ανάγκη καταγραφής υπάρχει; Και να ναι σε τι βάθος χρόνου;



Ναι θα είναι σε λογαριασμό και θα παρουσιάζονται στον χρήστη με γραφήματα σε app πάλι. Ναι φυσικά αλλά σε νορμάλ επίπεδα όχι την θερμοκρασία πέρσι το καλοκαίρι στις 2:35'19"  :Tongue2:  Με έναν πρόχειρο υπολογισμό ούτε MB δεν βγήκε χωρίς συμπίεση.





> Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα, σαν τι είδους ρύθμιση θα ανεβάζει ο χρήστης. Ανέφερε αν θες ενα απλό παράδειγμα.



Όπως στο sonoff για παράδειγμα που το ανοίγεις και το κλείνεις αλλά αντί για on-off είναι ρυθμίσεις λειτουργίας.
Ουσιαστικά παίρνω έναν ελεγκτή του εμπορίου και αντί να χρειάζεται να πάει τεχνικός να πατήσει τα κουμπάκια του να μπει στα μενού και να αλλάξει μια παράμετρο θα τα ρυθμίζει το ESP μέσω της θύρας που υπάρχει διαθέσιμη για τέτοιες δουλειές.





> Ναι, από την μεριά του server απευθείας.



Δηλαδή?

Νομίζω το MQTT είναι η καλύτερη λύση, και υλικό βρήκα, και μεγάλα ονόματα προσφέρουν λύσεις γύρο απ΄αυτό...





> Αν το project είναι opensource μη εμπορικό μπορώ να συνεισφέρω και να φτιάξουμε ένα λειτουργικό πρωτότυπο που κατά 90% θα καλύπτει τα requirements που έθεσες, αν είναι για εμπορική χρήση θα με ενδιέφεραν περαιτέρω πληροφορίες.



90? Τι μένει απ' έξω? :Tongue2: 
Εμπορικό είναι, ότι θέλεις να μάθεις στείλε μου.
Πρώτα θέλω να δοκιμάσω τα καθαρά ηλεκτρονικά (τροφοδοσία-επικοινωνία με τον ελεγκτή-κόστος) και τα άλλα γίνονται με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο, απλώς δεν ήξερα ντιπ τι θα χρειαστώ από server, τι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο κλπ κλπ





> Το esp είναι η πιο ενδεδειγμένη και αξιόπιστη λύση για project που έχουν την ανάγκη ασύρματης δικτύωσης.



Ναι και για να μην μπορούν να σου κλέψουν τον κώδικα θέλεις PHD στην κρυπτογράφηση.... :Tongue2:

----------


## aktis

Μια εμπορική λύση για 5000 συσκευες και ΙοΤ cloud servers βγαίνει στα 400+  δολ το μηνα κόστος σερβερ ...
πχ https://www.pubnub.com/pricing/

θα το αντέξει ο "επενδυτής"  σου , που έβαλε πρώτο στοχο τα 2 δολλάρια ανα συσκευή ;   Η ίδια η sonoff πουλάει τα δικά της θερμόμετρα 10-15 δολ
και παράγει χιλιάδες κομμάτια , εσύ ακόμα δεν έβγαλες πρωτότυπο και του είπες για 2 δολλάρια ;

17 000 ευρω κανει ενας πωλητης εισητηρίων για ΚΤΕΛ ( συμφωνα με την παρακάτω ειδηση για βανδαλισμο ενός )  , και φαντάζομαι θα πηρε καμμια 100στη το ΚΤΕΛ ΛΑΜΙΑΣ
03a86a846b8aeaffafbf7f91ba175bad_L.jpg
http://www.lamiareport.gr/index.php/...iti-eisitirion
Καλύτερα φτιάξε κατι αντίστοιχο και άσε τα θερμόμετρα με 2 δολλάρια  !!! 

Τι χρησιμοποιείται για marketing , κάνει datalogging  , μετρά θερμοκρασίες και πλένεται  και με λάστιχο ;;;

----------


## Fire Doger

> Μια εμπορική λύση για 5000 συσκευες και ΙοΤ cloud servers βγαίνει στα 400+  δολ το μηνα κόστος σερβερ ...
> πχ https://www.pubnub.com/pricing/
> θα το αντέξει ο "επενδυτής"  σου , που έβαλε πρώτο στοχο τα 2 δολλάρια ανα συσκευή ;   Η ίδια η sonoff πουλάει τα δικά της θερμόμετρα 10-15 δολ



Τα 2€ είναι δικός μου στόχος έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να καλύψω τέτοια έξοδα, να έχω κέρδος και να είναι παράλληλα και φτηνό γιατί όπως είπα εκτός από "εφέ" δεν κάνει κάτι τρομερό.
Site με όνομα ~p**hub πάντως δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι :Tongue2:  Αλλά ναι το κόστος είναι βιώσιμο.

----------


## logic

> 90? Τι μένει απ' έξω?



Native εφαρμογή για το κινητό, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου ειδικά με ios.






> Νομίζω το MQTT είναι η καλύτερη λύση



MQTT για μεταφορά τιμών από θερμοκρασίες κτλ είναι ότι πρέπει, μετά όμως πρέπει να αποθηκευτούν τα δεδομένα σε ένα web app και να πάρουν πρόσβαση οι χρήστες.






> Ναι και για να μην μπορούν να σου κλέψουν τον κώδικα θέλεις PHD στην κρυπτογράφηση



Μικρό το κακό, το esp θα μεταφέρει απλά τα δεδομένα. Όλη η επεξεργασία κτλ θα γίνεται από την μεριά του server.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Native εφαρμογή για το κινητό, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου ειδικά με ios.



Είχα ασχοληθεί με διάφορα στο παρελθόν όταν ακόμα δεν υπήρχε official IDE, ένα λιτό ευπαρουσίαστο app δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο, ο έτοιμος κώδικας και οι απαντήσεις για αυτό ακριβώς που ψάχνεις είναι περισσότερες και απ' τα project με arduino...
Για IOS πρέπει να έχεις συσκευή που δεν είχα ποτέ και δεν ξέρω...





> MQTT για μεταφορά τιμών από θερμοκρασίες κτλ είναι ότι πρέπει, μετά όμως πρέπει να αποθηκευτούν τα δεδομένα σε ένα web app και να πάρουν πρόσβαση οι χρήστες.



Ε να απ' αυτά δεν ξέρω ντιπ... :Tongue2:

----------


## picdev

Καλύτερα json, όλοι με json δουλεύουν για back end είναι ότι καλύτερο . Το θέμα είναι να έχει το esp , νομίζω κάτι θα υπάρχει 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

Ναι υπάρχει και είναι και πολύ διάσημο https://github.com/bblanchon/ArduinoJson

Χρήστο τώρα είδα και τα υπόλοιπα που προσθέσες.
Αν πιστεύεις πως ο πωλητής εισιτηρίων έχει τόσο μεγάλο κέρδος γιατί δεν το κάνεις εσύ?

Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω δεν προαπαιτεί σοβαρή επένδυση, ο αριθμός κομματιών δίνει την δυνατότητα σε κατασκευή στο εξωτερικό από γραμμή παραγωγής με μηδαμινό κόστος, δεν απευθύνεται σε λιανική και είναι κοντά στο επίπεδό μου.
Με λίγα λόγια όταν/αν λειτουργήσει θα πουλάω χωρίς να "σκάβω", και πέρα απ' το οικονομικό κέρδος, μελλοντικές συνεργασίες κλπ κλπ θα αποκτήσω εμπειρία και ένα σημαντικό στοιχείο στο βιογραφικό.
Δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να μην το κάνω εφόσον δεν έχω μερικές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες διαθέσιμες για ανάπτυξη κάτι καλύτερου.

----------


## aktis

> Fire Doger
> Χρήστο τώρα είδα και τα υπόλοιπα που προσθέσες.
> Αν πιστεύεις πως ο πωλητής εισιτηρίων έχει τόσο μεγάλο κέρδος γιατί δεν το κάνεις εσύ?
> .



Τωρα το είδα και εγώ ( προχθες που το κλέψανε ... και ακουσα τον προεδρο του ΚΤΕΛ Λαμίας να λέει οτι κάνει 17 000 ευρω ) , ούτε ήξερα οτι υπήρχαν τέτοια μηχανήματα !!! 
Εμείς εδω κάτω στην Αθήνα είμασταν πιο πισω ... στην τεχνολογια εκδοσης εισιτηρίων για ΚΤΕΛ !!!
Κοίτα και ενα αλλο σημερινό  που είδα για 10 000 περίπτερα ,  ταμπλετ + barcode + 3G για 3 χρόνια ... λογισμικο tablet  και το backend ....  15 εκκατομυριάκια 
( περίπου 1500 ευρώ το περίπτερο )
http://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy/...barcode-s.html

----------

